# ND Spring Turkey Season Set, Applications Available



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spring Turkey Season Set, Applications Available

North Dakota's wild turkey population remains on a positive trend in
2007, allowing the state Game and Fish Department to make available a
record number of spring hunting licenses for the fourth consecutive
year, according to Stan Kohn, upland game bird biologist.

"Turkeys occupy all areas of the state containing good habitat," Kohn
said. "In many instances, they are even found in areas with marginal
turkey habitat, but are surviving in good numbers in secondary cover."

A total of 6,935 spring turkey licenses are available, an increase of
510 from last year. Seventeen units have more licenses available than
last year, while only two - units 19 (Grant County) and 53 (Williams and
Divide counties) - have fewer. Unit 21 (most of Hettinger and Adams
counties), closed during last fall's turkey season, will be closed this
spring due to lack of birds in the unit.

Hunters can apply online, or print out an application to mail, at the
department website, gf.nd.gov. Lottery and gratis applications are also
available at Game and Fish Department offices, county auditors and
license vendors. Prospective hunters can also apply by calling
800-406-6409. A $4 service charge is added with this feature.

Applications for the spring season must be postmarked no later than Feb.
14. Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply. The spring turkey
season is open from April 14 through May 20.


----------

